
Ask HN: Why are both Microsoft and Oracle interested in purchasing TikTok? - kisamoto
TikTok is facing US sanctions and severe criticism (at least by the tech community) for privacy invasion.<p>In spite of this Microsoft and Oracle are allegedly looking to purchase the US operations - why?<p>I&#x27;m unsure if this is a business decision or something else.
======
erklik
> severe criticism (at least by the tech community)

Is it? I haven't seen tech community specific severe criticism. Its more that
most think its the same as any other social media. It seems to be getting more
criticism from Media and the US President because one, it's China and two, he
feels personally insulted.

------
sloaken
Distressed assets they think they can pickup cheap.

~~~
luckman212
$50B is cheap? (that's the number I saw being floated)

------
leptoniscool
Same reason why Facebook bought instagram and why any other acquisitions
happen: add value.

The reason for Trump's ire isn't security or privacy, it's that the youngsters
are using it to trick Trump: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-
trump-rally-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-trump-rally-
tulsa.html)

